# Remember the height of your van



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bit of a big opps

Gary


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Owww!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You really do have to feel for the poor women picking through the remains. What a way to end a holiday.

G


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

She is probably trying to find the insurance details G

Gary


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> You really do have to feel for the poor women picking through the remains. What a way to end a holiday.
> 
> G


I know of someone who did that in a hired van at Ely railway station only 12.9miles into a holiday.

It's not as if it isn't clear that headroom is restricted. :roll:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope they were on their way home - not just started the holiday! :? 

Make my fender bender look trivial...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think the French metre must be longer than the British one!
I went under a underpass the same height, 2.6 metres, and didn't touch. My 'van height is 2.9m give or take a few cms. It certainly made a French driver alongside of us to take a sharp intake of breath!!

Good job we have onboard toilets!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stanner said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > You really do have to feel for the poor women picking through the remains. What a way to end a holiday.
> ...


I live just down the road from this one, I cant believe the amount of times the road is closed due to some numpty crashing into it, As said, you have to be blind to not see it. If in doubt stop.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I bet they are gutted.

Its must be so easily done though, I almost did the same a few years ago with bikes on a roof rack of the car in a French SuperMarket.

Can someone remind me what that infamous french town is with the low underpasses? It was on hear some time ago.

Cheers

ttcharlie


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Rouen


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

orleander said:


> Rouen


Will be going through there on Friday, however if you drive sensibly and look for the signs, there is no problem !!

For every underpass there is an overground option.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Or is it the road to Raque and Rouen?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Or is it the road to Raque and Rouen?


That's bloody awful


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The warnings are very much needed (but unheeded) as posted by DTP;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1220411.html#1220411

when will they ever learn...........

Dave 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not just underpasses. 8O 

And it was a borrowed van.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Or is it the road to Raque and Rouen?


If you do forget your holiday will be Rouened.

John


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

beemer328 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly said:
> ...


Problem is there's normally not any doult. So much of what we do we do by learned instinct. And many peopel normally drive normal low cars so heights have little or no meaning. And it's easy while driving your bigger MH to switch into normal driving mode.

What we need is a small rader unit at the front on top that sounds a loud on dash klaxton!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I note that the photos of such incidents, on this thread and linked ones, seem to suggest that it involves 'C' Class with overhanging 'Lutons'

This would limit overhead peripheral vision and require the driver to rely on dimensions alone, assuming he/she spots the height info.

Although I am careful, having driven 12' high vehicles, I just hope my 'A' Class high, and expensive, windscreen will give me a bit extra alert to a problem.

Anyone know of an 'A' Class which has suffered a similar problem?

Geoff


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Not wishing to hijack the thread but does anyone have any idea/experience of whether insurers would pay out in an incident like this, where the height restriction was clearly marked?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> It's not just underpasses. 8O
> 
> And it was a borrowed van.


Not only was the height a problem but they seem to have gone into the 'NO ENTRY' - not that it would have made much difference!

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The underpass that I went under had a height test barrier consisting of 'hangy-down things' to check the height of your vehicle. 
We passed the test so continued on very gingerly :roll: .

I still had to poke my head through the Heki later on, to check the roof, but damage was there none


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It was the horizontal satnav challenge that got us last year.

The swine sent us down a fairly narrow road in The Auverne, but I carried on since it wasn't too bad, and there were plenty of pull-ins for passing . . . . . until we rounded a corner and faced a gap between two buildings that would have clouted both door mirrors at once!! 8O 8O

No warning signs or any indication - but it was way out in the country, so I suppose the locals thought _"Everybody knows about the squeeze!"_ :roll:

It would have been seven or eight miles back down the lane, so we folded the mirrors in and took it VERY gently, with Mrs Zeb calling the gap on her side, and me watching mine and trying not to soil my underwear. 8O

We did get through, but with a scant two inches each side at one point.

Don't want too many of those!!

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

It can be hills as well, a few years back in our Bessacarr E795 looking for a house in a remote part of Cornwall, asked the Postman who said down there, no problem, plenty of room to turn at the bottom.

Foolishly took his word for it, so narrow I couldn't even get down and even if I had the turning area would challenge a small van let alone something our size.

Ended up reversing back about a quarter of a mile up a very very steep hill with about three or four inches either side, leaning out of the window as mirrors folded and clutch smoking like crazy!

Not something I want to repeat!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

uncleswede said:


> Not wishing to hijack the thread but does anyone have any idea/experience of whether insurers would pay out in an incident like this, where the height restriction was clearly marked?


I can't see why they wouldn't. It's no different than many other own fault accidents.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > You really do have to feel for the poor women picking through the remains. What a way to end a holiday.
> ...


Few weeks ago travelling behind HGV, pouring with rain did not notice that big sign about that bridge. Got down the slope and oh my gawd what have I done.Hazerd light going pulled into offside lane facing bemused traffic and reversed up the slope to go over the level crossing with other large vehicle. The HGV in front at the time I thougth he was turning right , but he was going over the bridge.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My problems are usually with the bottom, not the top, of the MH.

The Arto has quite a long rear overhang plus a towbar which has a risk of grounding where there is a sharp change of gradient.

Of course there are no warnings for this eventuality - just one's judgement :roll: 

We had to re-configure the slope of the drive to enable us to access the back yard.

Geoff


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

its not just motorhomes :lol:


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

this looks better :lol: :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

uncleswede said:


> Not wishing to hijack the thread but does anyone have any idea/experience of whether insurers would pay out in an incident like this, where the height restriction was clearly marked?


Did in my case all £9000 which ended up £27,000 when they let a Cowboy do the repairs.


----------

